# Greenup Dam Report



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Gonna try to head down to the Greenup dam this weekend. Hows the bite with the hybrids and eyes? Whats the conditions of the river and does anybody know the water temp? Trying to decide what type of tackle and gear to bring. Any info would be great.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

anybody know any links where i might be able to find current river conditions.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

BiteMyLine said:


> anybody know any links where i might be able to find current river conditions.



Check the sticky post at the top of this forum. I'll also paste it here just to make it easier. Ohio River Info post . It's easy to overlook since it is always there. I always look past it to the first thread.


Speaking of threads, the Ohio River forum on here seems kind of dead. I thought it would pick up by now.  


CW


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

If anybody is out there at the Greenup dam this weekend come introduce yourself. I will be wearing khaki's, dark navy fleece, reds hat, and will listening to the Bucks saturday. Never met any of the ogf members. Will post results when I get back on Sunday night. Might be on the wall, if its not too crowded, otherwise beside the shrub about 300 yards from the dam.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be there as usual.Hybrids are still hitting on top so I'll be at the sidewalk at the "deck". Those rocks will be really slick as the water goes down so I probably won't go any farther than the beam . Maybe the water will clear up some by then. Just ask for Dave. There are 3 of us that fish there so someone will point you in the right direction. I'll have a red buckeye hat on and black gloves. Good Luck


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be there as usual.Hybrids are still hitting on top so I'll be at the sidewalk at the "deck". Those rocks will be really slick as the water goes down so I probably won't go any farther than the beam . Maybe the water will clear up some by then. Just ask for Dave. There are 3 of us that fish there so someone will point you in the right direction. I'll have a red buckeye hat on and black gloves. Good Luck


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Anyone know the water clarity as of now (Sunday)? Thanks for any info.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I fished the dam from noon to sunset both saturday and sunday. Caught some really wipers on saturday, around a dozen fish over 5#, and the biggest of the trip with an 8#. Sunday missed three fish, and nobody caught anything and all left as it was getting dark. I threw on a big weight and a rapala shallow runner and started ripping it through the current and caught 6 good size fish right after everybody else left. Biggest on the day was a 6#. Tried for eyes and whatever else wanted to bite down from the dam a ways and had no luck. Water level was up and murky. The lower half of the sidewalk was under water sunday. The river was up more sunday and don't know if its still going up. Saturday the water was down another 2 feet compared to Sunday. Don't know any water temps. Loved catching those wipers. They are a really good fight and hit really hard. Might have to make another trip down sometime soon.


----------



## fishin_fool_69 (Jan 2, 2006)

http://www.lrh.usace.army.mil/projects/locks/gro/ hope this helps


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Anybody having much luck on the wipers lately? Wanna try to head down sometime soon. I know it may be getting too cold for a consistent bite but I was just curious.


----------



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

havent been down but would like to go. Steve get a hold of me so we can give it a try.


----------



## fishin_fool_69 (Jan 2, 2006)

Ok,but this isnt my thread,mine is greenup dam REPORTS,with an s.lol,np tho,let me know when ya wanna go,Ill post any info here too,you all feel free to post on my thread as well.


----------

